# Good Beach Cart?



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys. I've been trying to do some research with the search function but couldnt find too much info =/ Basically I am thinking about selling my Kayak set up so that I can make the Girlfriend happy and start relaxing with her while surf fishing.

Long story short.. I am looking for a good Beach Cart so I dont have to haul everything anymore but I am concerned about the fine sand around here. Are the balloon style tires the best choice for around here? I saw that the tires alone can be around $75 each and I was more trying to stay around $150 for the whole cart.

Any input would be much appreciated!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Fish N Mate carts, regular size JR. pier/beach cart with regular tires will run approx $175+ new, large size Sr. $200+.
Add Fish N Mates specialized low pressure balloon beach tires kit for $150.
Buy their large size cart with beach tires already mounted for approx $275.
Add Wheelezz 30cm tire kit for approx $200.

Balloon tires are the absolute best for the beach/soft sand.
A huge improvement over the standard tires, cuts your work in half.
Protip, if you fish both pier and surf, have a set of both types, cause hard/rough surfaces are hell on the expensive balloon tires.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

amdoch said:


> Hey guys. I've been trying to do some research with the search function but couldnt find too much info =/ Basically I am thinking about selling my Kayak set up so that I can make the Girlfriend happy and start relaxing with her while surf fishing.
> 
> Any input would be much appreciated!


It'll be better and cheaper to find a new girlfriend! :thumbup:


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Does she know that surf fishing starts at 5am?


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

Keep an eye out on Craigslist for a used cart, they can sometimes be had for $100 or so. The balloon tires are another story unless you can get in on another group buy on here.
The balloon tires are definitely better for the sand.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> It'll be better and cheaper to find a new girlfriend! :thumbup:


X2.... Sell your yak cause your girlfriend wants you too???:001_huh: Heck, imagine what she'll want you to give away ifin ya'll get married...

If you do this, at least while you are surf fishing, take plenty of pics of said girlfriend and post em....

I might have an inside on some more wheels, so keep checking and I'll post if I get what I'm trying to!


----------

